# Long grass + hot exhaust =



## luckydog (Jun 28, 2006)

A big grass fire and no 4WD. Poor guy stopped to open the gate to the next paddock and this was the result...


----------



## hot shot (Jun 28, 2006)

ouch


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jun 28, 2006)

Not good, I assume hot pipes and dry grassy, but the photos are good


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 28, 2006)

That first shot is soooooo awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!  I like the sky in the second one too, but the compo with the truck in the first one just rocks.


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 28, 2006)

Ouch.


----------



## Xmetal (Jun 28, 2006)

Awesome pics there Daz!

Long time no see mate!


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 28, 2006)

Oh.
Dang!
That went wrong!

Uh-oh!

Good photos. I like them both.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 28, 2006)

the first is awesome!!!!


----------



## Oldfireguy (Jun 28, 2006)

Great shots!


----------



## Mindii (Jun 28, 2006)

Brilliant shots, the first one is fab!


----------



## Fate (Jun 29, 2006)

Great shots, love the composition of the first one


----------



## Arch (Jun 29, 2006)

good shots...... well captured :thumbup:


----------



## TTPeter (Jun 29, 2006)

wow , very nice shots, love them both


----------



## Unimaxium (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow. That first one is a great photo.


----------



## essjayyell (Jul 1, 2006)

Great photos. Esp. #1. Shame about the car though!


----------



## NeoMikel (Jul 1, 2006)

Love them both.  The sky in the second is amazing!


----------

